# how to add support for host controller for install

## Guest

i have an atto ul3d and mandrake 8.2  is able to install on this card using a sym53c1010...but gentoo doesnt have this driver as part of the initrd it loads for installation...is there a way around this so that i can possibly put gentoo which  am on now onto that system too?

----------

## Guest

mmm...i think i might have it working....the sym53c8xx is suppose to support the ultr3 chip on my card too....and it saw it but hung....(it was set up as a raid0 array in windows) so i am formatting the drives now to see if it will see them individually on the bus which it should...this is how i got mandrake to install on them....for linux software raid in gentoo can you do this at the start...like run fdisk save the partitions for the intended array as partition type FD? and then use the mkraid command?

----------

## Guest

ok at the risk of talking to myself....it justs wont work...switching the controller to each pci slot the best i can get is a schrolling script mismatch reseting host 0 blah blah....this is with only a video card installed adn usb disabled onboard sound disabled......on some pci slots it just begins to detect then locks up....if mandrake installs this card shouldnt gentoo.

----------

